# Ever had your gutters ate???



## bethandglen (Jan 5, 2009)

My poor gutters! Or downspouts, or whatever they are! Lexi, the little darling, has taken to going outside and tearing the downspouts off!!!! She then runs around the yard playing with them! Earlier today I heard this weird noise from outside and I looked out there and she'd torn the bottom section off and was very happily slurping away on the water dripping down. Anybody else have this happen?? Any ideas on how to get it to stop?? First a yard full of holes, now this, LOL! It's funny in a way, but I'd rather not have my house eaten up from the outside!

Thanks!

Beth


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

I have french drains - big pieces of PVC that seem like a really fun toy...

For going on 10 years, the dogs have been knocking off the corner of the house. It always seems to happen on the coldest, windiest day when it's supposed to rain or snow.

My gutters on the eastern side of my house fell off when they filled up with ice last month. I keep looking at them like 'yep, gotta fix that soon.' It really looks like crap from the street.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Nope but my neighbor's dog used to pull the siding off their garage! Someone bumped the wall when parking and it dented the siding outward so it was sticking out. The dog decided it would make a good toy and started pulling it away from that place, and then from the surrounding area. This is what happens when you leave a smart dog outside alone for hours on end!


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

Sometimes I think the "G" in GSD stands for 'goat!.


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

We lost two dryer vents and a section of siding to a previous foster. I swear, she was unattended for approximately 30 seconds but apparently the lure of Tide scented air was too much for her. 

Never lost the downspouts themselves but we put those plastic extenders on the bottom to get the water further from the house and those lasted about 10 seconds - and that was our dogs. Apparently they make wonderful trophies for parading around the yard.


----------



## bethandglen (Jan 5, 2009)

LOL, that's how Lexi is, it's not like she's outside for a long time, she goes out to pee and then starts right in! Our weather has been sucky for a while now but we keep trying to get out there with her and play so she won't get so bored, but she just loves to run around with stuff like that in the yard! In fact, her FAVORITE outside toy is an empty cat litter container, you know the big huge jug like containers? I have to hide the new unopened ones from her because she will try to get those outside too, even though they weigh a ton! 

Beth


----------



## MikeB06 (Mar 12, 2006)

With the weather getting better, I think I would clean up the yard of all things she can get into trouble with by chewing and then give her a BIG raw beef bone only after she pottys so you can condition her to chew on the good stuff when in the yard.


----------



## weber1b (Nov 30, 2008)

Our first dog, a GSD mix, used to pull fireplace logs off the pile and then carry them over her head like a trophy out to gnaw on them in the yard.


----------



## Nerrej (Jun 23, 2008)

Sasha does the same thing. Our gutters are not safe from her. And I really don't get why she'd even want to play with those?


----------

